# home in monroe, CT seeking pigeon



## Bmed (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey there, seeking to adopt a pigeon as ive developed a great interest in these birds. anyone need a home??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bmed said:


> Hey there, seeking to adopt a pigeon as ive developed a great interest in these birds. anyone need a home??


How far are you from Killingsworth, CT?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> How far are you from Killingsworth, CT?


Was curious, so looked it up .. a bit more than 50 miles apart.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Was curious, so looked it up .. a bit more than 50 miles apart.
> 
> Terry


yea, I looked it up too. Cricket just got in a baby pigeon last week. I don't know if she still has it or if she took it to a rehabber.


----------

